# Hybrid 510 connection threads



## GerritVisagie (21/3/17)

This one is for all the guys who make mods, or know threading. 
I wan to find out the specs of the 510lin threads. 
Are the metric? So any 5mm bolt would screw into the hybrid connection 
Or are they imperial threads, so I would have to buy a special bolt?

I want to make a kinda jig i can fix into a drill, spinning the mod so I can polish it without overheating my arm.

Or any other ideas are welcome.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (21/3/17)

They are M7 x 0.5 bud 

Bit of an odd pitch for threading to get in SA though.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/3/17)

Cool.
Thanx man. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/3/17)

510's have a wide swing when it comes to their exact finished specs between some manufactures. Might be due to the specs the MFG is using, or their less than stellar manufacturing tolerances, or dull tooling, etc. The difference can be wide enough that some male/female 510's will not work at all with other male/female 510's. For example atty's that will not screw all the way into a mods 510 is fairly common. It is more likely to be the atty out of specs than the mod, and especially with clone atty's. 

I have an inexpensive tool made for the job you wish to do that has shanks for both mod and atty 510's. My PnB has worked very well with gear from a lot of different authentic gear MFG's. VapourArt in Greece is very well known for their precise MFG abilities being among the best worldwide.

http://www.vapourart.com/en/product/gp-polisher-brusher-adapter-pnb

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deadz (22/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> This one is for all the guys who make mods, or know threading.
> I wan to find out the specs of the 510lin threads.
> Are the metric? So any 5mm bolt would screw into the hybrid connection
> Or are they imperial threads, so I would have to buy a special bolt?
> ...



You could use the RDTA adapter from the Karma kit, I tried it recently and it worked like a charm 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Deadz said:


> You could use the RDTA adapter from the Karma kit, I tried it recently and it worked like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja man!
See, that's why I asked the question. 
So simple, yet so effective!

And I have a karma kit. So I can do both the Karma, and the KO this way. 
Thanx man. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/3/17)

It's been awhile since I compared EUR exchange rates...

The PnB currently sells for R13.65 ($4.85) + shipping. IMO cheap for a high quality tool that makes the job at hand easy.


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Thanx for the cool little tool @Spydro. 
Looks the business. 

But, after reading @Deadz post. 
The Karma adapter has a male and female side. So it should also work for attys.

I'll try it tonight

Thanx for the I put gents


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Spydro said:


> It's been awhile since I compared EUR exchange rates...
> 
> The PnB currently sells for R13.65 ($4.85) + shipping. IMO cheap for a high quality tool that makes the job at hand easy.



That's not bad at all. 
I'll check it out a little later. 
First..... Chow time!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadz (22/3/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Ja man!
> See, that's why I asked the question.
> So simple, yet so effective!
> 
> ...



Glad that I could help. 

Here's an after pic, about 2mins on the drill running with the drill in reverse so it doesn't come loose.





Just Brasso and a Cloth, Followed by Paper towel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/3/17)

Nice. 
I love polished copper. 
Anyone of you have a HHA KO?
I want to remove the protective coating, but I'm afraid of ripping off the serial and picture if I do.... 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

